# KING OF RACING 3D - New game free On GooglePlay



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

SP Studio game proudly announces that the first 3D car racing game of Viet Nam is released under the name "King of Racing" (also known as "King of Speed")
King of Racing 3D is considered newest racing game in 2014. It consists of the best from other racing games. It's really the best racing game ever.
King of Racing 3D is suitable for all ages, you can simply tilt to turn the car into the right direction.






In game, you will experience many famous cars: Alfa Romeo, Aston Martin, Audi, BMW, Buick, Cadillac,... Moreover, you will have the chance to visit many famous cities around the world such as Paris, China, Japan, USA. Specially, Viet Nam with Ha Noi capital will appear with these super racers.

























Main features of this game:
- Quick Racing: select your favourite car, overcome super opponents from many countries.
- Mission Racing: there will be many mission waiting for you, you have to finish all of them to complete game (It's very exciting but very difficult too)
- With many cars, you can upgrade parts of cars to go as fast as the wind.
Many amazing things awaiting for you.
Quickly, select your car and holding the wheel to discover all cities with King Of Racing 3D.

*You can play free and dowload on Google Play: King Of racing 3D*


----------

